# Passenger Mirror



## Wyatt318 (Mar 9, 2020)

Would it be alright if I installed a passenger side mirror on a 1967 GTO? Would I be breaking any rules?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

It was a dealer installed option. As long as it comes to close to matching the drivers side I ain't gonna complain.


----------



## 65GTO1of1 (Jan 25, 2021)

Depends on what you use your GTO for. If its just for your enjoyment - go for it. If you are registering it for an inspection at a Concours show (like Nationals) you will lose points if it did not shop from the factory with one - but it has one now.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

65GTO1of1 said:


> Depends on what you use your GTO for. If its just for your enjoyment - go for it. If you are registering it for an inspection at a Concours show (like Nationals) you will lose points if it did not shop from the factory with one - but it has one now.


GTOAA rules state can add factory correct options for Concours restored class.
There is an un-restored class for all-original (paint, interior, chrome, OEM replacement parts etc.)

Nationals (30th annual just finishing this weekend in Norwalk, Ohio) do not judge this way. 
It is 100% presentation. I can not speak to POCI.


----------

